# Get-together at Carrog



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Phew - I didn't realise the problems of organising an 'informal meet' - seems that if you are going to hold one on a rally field [even though the rally field is attached to the campsite in question] I would [to be on the safe side] need to have a member of the MHF rally team to be there so there is cover under the 'Natural England Exemption certificate'.

No probs I thought, I'll step up & be the "Rally bod" for North Wales but on second thoughts I don't have the time to commit to being one & not wanting to detract from the good work the rally teams do, I can't commit.

ANYWAY - back to the story . . . We're going to be at this campsite 
Friday 31st August until Sunday 2nd September . . .

http://www.stationcampsite.com/index.html

So, if you fancy joining us - send me a PM or e-mail & let me know so I can get an idea of numbers [nothing to stop you just 'turning up' but the campsite wants a deposit from me of £100 to ensure there will be spaces. I'm not putting a limit to the number of vans - the more the merrier  but it doesn't seem worthwhile laying a deposit of £100 if only 5 or 6 join us.

The cost is AFAIK is £6 per night [payable to me] - but be aware [they state that toilets will NOT be available] - waste grey & black water disposal IS provided as is fresh water supply but if you do need the campsite WC facilities then the price is £10 per night + £3 p night electric hook-up.

* * * Please read the campsite's rules & regs pages & route to take etc;


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> Phew - I didn't realise the problems of organising an 'informal meet' - seems that if you are going to hold one on a rally field [even though the rally field is attached to the campsite in question] I would [to be on the safe side] need to have a member of the MHF rally team to be there so there is cover under the 'Natural England Exemption certificate'.


What? Is it 'health and safety gorn mad'?

Made me laugh that it is the 'Natural England Exemption' (whatever that might be) for a meet in WALES!

Anyway, I may come, but won't know till nearer the time, so can't actually commit at this time.

By the way, I'll be at the C&CC site at Sandringham from bank holiday Monday next for the week. PM me if anyone happens to be there too. (not a meet, nor a rally, no insurance required! LOL)


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi Vic,

Bryan and I will be there, everything being equal (whatever that means) 

I'll try and send this link to CeriHan - Ceryth and Hannahlynne and I'm sure that they'll be coming as well.

I'll also let Pete and Liz -- Waspes--know, and they'll be there as well. However I don't think I can drum up any more support. 

How many people do you need? 

Seems a lot of fuss with MHF just for a 'meet' has someone there gone completely bonkers?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Vic
Is anyone welcome to attend by that I mean non MHF's members.

Ron


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Chausson said:


> Hi Vic
> Is anyone welcome to attend by that I mean non MHF's members.
> Ron


Providing they don't throw stones or burn rubber tyres for the scrap metal - feel free to come & enjoy the luverly Welsh surroundings :lol: 
Small pub just down the lane, going to be a heatwave that weekend 
[I have it on good authority] - or was it rain he said - either way lets hope it 'ain't snowing ! . . also that weekend there is a steam rally on the choo choo train [but tickets look a tad expensive to a tight A*se like me. :wink: 
http://www.llangollen-railway.co.uk/event.php?id=133


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Bump


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi Vic,

I've had an email from CeriHan and altho she' hasn't emailed you yet, she assures me that they'll be coming.

Hi Chauson - are you coming too?

Rosemary x


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

OOPS !!!! Didn't mean to bump into you Pete


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

thesnail said:


> Hi Vic,
> 
> I've had an email from CeriHan and altho she' hasn't emailed you yet, she assures me that they'll be coming.
> 
> ...


Hi
Yes we are coming along with some friends hopefully, some we have not seen for a couple of years we have asked Vic if it's ok.
look froward to seeing you again for a bit longer than last time.

Ron


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Roll up Roll up - come on you lucky people who live this side of the country - its not often that some form of Rally / Meet or get-together is held where you don't have to travel to the eastern side of the UK  
[our side of the country has a better class of rain] . . .

Forget the recession, forget Coronation St - forget [wash my mouth out] Eastenders: - come listen to the birds tweeting [hopefully not at 04.30am] & breath some clean fresh Welsh air [I'll keep my pipe & baccy well away :lol:


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Be nice to see you Ron, it was a very short meet last time, Vic still hasn't used that dish !!! (But he does carry it everywhere) He's well named , forget about the vic and the doc, the rest fits him perfectly.

Be nice to meet your friends too, are they from the valley too?

Rosemary


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

thesnail said:


> Be nice to see you Ron, it was a very short meet last time, Vic still hasn't used that dish !!! (But he does carry it everywhere) He's well named , forget about the vic and the doc, the rest fits him perfectly.
> 
> Be nice to meet your friends too, are they from the valley too?
> 
> Rosemary


Hi Rosemary
NO our friends are english  One from liverpool and one from chepstow, but being english we dont hold that against them they are welcomed in GOD's country :lol: :lol: 
I suppose I had better put my crash helmut on now.

Ron


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Chausson said:


> and one from chepstow,


................ errrr isn't that in Monmouthshire?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > and one from chepstow,
> ...


Hi as we all know monmouth/Chepstow is indeed in Wales but some resident prefer not to be classed as Welsh, for me that's their problem but live and let live I say.

Ron


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

I think it must be open to one and all,as the Spanish meet was I know a few motorhomers who are not on the net and would like to come to a good meet

See you there

The Snail


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I like the sound of this, will check with him who's sleeping and get back to you, may also have friends from MHF with us will have to check with them. 

Probably not read it properly but how many nights is it for. 

Did live in Welshpool for a number of years so will be nice to return to that neck of the woods. 

Thanks 
Mandy


----------



## Chrys (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Vic

Can you add us to your list to attend Carrog.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hiya Chris,

Look forward to meeting you at Carrog, we've ordered GOOD weather for the event

Rosemary


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*extra nightsv at Carog*

Hi Vic

can we stay extra nights as it's a long way to come for just a couple of nights.

TTFN 
Bryan


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Regretfully I have to call this 'get-together' off & cancel it . . .
several reasons, the main being that one of Sylv's sons who now lives in the wilds of Scotish highlands has to attend Inverness hospital around the proposed dates & I can't in all fairness allow Sylv to drive all that way [430miles] on her own.
Ho hum . . the best laid plans & all that.
Sorry to all of you who said they would be there & all those who were considering it, maybe I can re-schedule it for another [long] weekend.


----------

